# Aquatec permeate pump erp1000 ???????



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

any experience with these ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUATEC-PER...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1478db35

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you are feeding multiple pressurized storage tanks from one RO init or a large storage tank that feeds multiple faucets throughout the house, they are a good thing to use if you use a lot of RO water. If it's just to fill a container to hold RO water to use, it's not needed.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats the Plan Greg?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Whats the Plan Greg?


no plans  Got vertex pump, like you have 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Just so you know Greg, My Kent float is strong enough to Stop the Vertex 100GPD.

So if you forget it on, No big deal, it should not flood.


----------

